# Looking for something simple...



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm looking for something simple to record my acoustic guitar, which does not have a pick-up. I want to record chord progressions so that I can practice melodic lead lines. I suppose I could alway use a cassette player with a built in condenser mike, but maybe there is something a little more sophisticated available that will give me better sound quality. I could record into my computer and either play the files direct, or burn a disk for playback in my home stereo. 

Suggestions are appreciated...links and/or photos to actual products would be nice.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, something simple came my way...I borrowed a Yamaha MT4X from a friend at work who was a guitar mercenary back in the day. He says I can pretty much use it indefinitely as it was taking up space in a box in his basement. 

http://www.kohlbeck.org/classics/bonneya/4track.html

Now I just need a microphone...any suggestions? Is it possible to get a microphone that will pick up my vocals and guitar at the same time, or a couple of guitars jamming acoustically in the same room, or do you all think I should just pick up a couple of Shure 57's and maybe a 58 and be done with it?

I'm pretty stoked about doing some recording this weekend :banana:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Lolligagger,

How much are you looking to spend? If you pick up a Mackie 1202 mixer, an SM 57 and 58 you will be more than good for what you are doing. The 57 and 58 are used professionally everywhere (although not the "ideal" mic for acoustics) and the Mackie's preamps are as good as anything you will find until you get into so big buck gear.

I wouldn't bother just buying really cheap stuff as ultimately you will want better stuff and have to replace it. The above gear is stuff you will/can always use and isn't _that_ pricey.

BTW, I used a Yamaha MT8X for years.




lolligagger said:


> Okay, something simple came my way...I borrowed a Yamaha MT4X from a friend at work who was a guitar mercenary back in the day. He says I can pretty much use it indefinitely as it was taking up space in a box in his basement.
> 
> http://www.kohlbeck.org/classics/bonneya/4track.html
> 
> ...


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks tg,

I got in the habit of buying good gear quite some time ago. Back in the day I had a half dozen Shure 58's for my band's vocals. I was just wondering if there was a "room mike" or whatever you might call it that I could sit in front of and play/sing at the same time...old school like. 

Maybe I should consider a pick-up for the Larrivee and a 58 for me?

cheers,


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I just bought myself a Shure 57, a boom stand and some headphones yesterday. I should have done this months ago, but I had to lay low for a while after buying one of faracasters fabulous used guitars. I recorded a couple of 2-track tunes yesterday evening...what a blast! I really wish I had done this sooner. 

Now if only I can figure what all the little buttons and knob thingys do...should be a fun day.


----------

